
Mac-CLI – OS X command line tools for developers - dschuessler
https://github.com/guarinogabriel/Mac-CLI
======
sawaruna
> mac presentation: Prepare MAC for presentation: minimize all apps, close
> browsers, send files from desktop and downloads to trash and set not disturb
> mode

This sounds like a terrible idea, just because of the chances of accidental
trash emptying. Why not just a folder in a Documents or something?

~~~
dschuessler
I don't think there is more danger to the existence of this command than to
the existence of `rm -rf /` which I guess is more likely to be entered
accidentally (though still very unlikely).

People who can use the command line are usually more aware of what they are
doing than the typical end user.

